# Copper Wire Discovered....



## Tony Wells (Mar 14, 2012)

After having dug to a depth of 10 feet last year outside of New York  
City , New York scientists found traces of copper cable dating back 100  
years. They came to the conclusion that their ancestors already had a  
telephone network more than 100 years ago. Not to be outdone by the New  
Yorkers, in the weeks that followed, a Los Angeles , California  
archaeologist dug to a depth of 20 feet somewhere just outside Oceanside.
 Shortly after, a story in the LA Times read: " California  
archaeologists report a finding of 200 year old copper cable, and have  
concluded that their ancestors already had an advanced high-tech  
communications network a hundred years earlier than the New Yorkers." 

One week later, a local newspaper in Burwell, Nebraska reported the  
following: "After digging down about 30 feet deep in his pasture near  
the community of Elyria, Nebraska, Stanley Kolwaski, a self-taught  
archaeologist, reported that he found absolutely nothing. Stanley has  
therefore concluded that 300 years ago, Nebraska had already gone wireless".


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 15, 2012)

Love it Tony.  We are always on the cutting edge here in the "Bugeater" state. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 15, 2012)

His family must of came from Kentucky. :whistle:


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 15, 2012)

Too funny Tony.. I am still giggling
Bob


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 15, 2012)

*Coper Wire Discovered*

As an IT techie, I enjoyed that one. I actually have worked for people that thought like that.

Chuck


----------

